# A Good Cabby Under 10k



## veera_champ (Jul 22, 2013)

hi
as title says I am Planing to buy a good cabby for my rig
I already have a I Ball Cabby which doesn't have a good cable management
so decided to upgrade the cabby
my requirements as follows

* A Good Looking
* Should be PSU in bottom
* Good cable management
* Should have at least 5 " 3.5 bays "
* Should have 2.5 bays for SSD
* Should have front USB 3.0 ports

My rig contain these

AMD FX 8150
BIOSTAR TA990 FXE
CORSAIR GS 600 PSU
MSI R6850 OC CYCLONE GPU
Have 2 Internal HDDs and One SSD
CORSAIR H80 CPU COOLER
and also planing to upgrade CORSAIR H100i & CF with Existing GPU in future

My budget is 10k Max

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Moy (Jul 22, 2013)

Check these cabinet..... 

All price r from mdcomputers.in

CM haf XM , Haf 922, corsair 650d, nzxt switch 810, bitfenis colossus window,  all r priced at rs.11.5k

corsair c70, rs. 9.2k

CM 690 ii advanced, CM storm scout 2, both r priced at Rs. 6800

corsair 500r, rs. 7500 

nzxt phantom 410, rs. 6500

corsair 400r,  rs. 5500

antec gx 700, rs 4200

if u r planning to buy h100i  consider corsair h110(few rs more than h100i), h110 is available frm theitdepot.com, all corsair cabinet frm above will support h110


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 22, 2013)

Haf xm is a nice cabinet. 
650d, 600t, switch 810 are also nice cabinets.


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 22, 2013)

Moy said:


> Check these cabinet.....
> 
> All price r from mdcomputers.in
> 
> ...



what about CM STORM STRYKER?


----------



## Moy (Jul 22, 2013)

veera_champ said:


> what about CM STORM STRYKER?




cm storm stryker is very very good cabinet, but price is almost rs 13.5k, if u can afford it then it will be the best, it has all the feature u need


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 22, 2013)

Moy said:


> cm storm stryker is very very good cabinet, but price is almost rs 13.5k, if u can afford it then it will be the best, it has all the feature u need


well I am in confusion to buy it now or later
what is your opinion brother do you think should I buy it now or wait for few days
hope rupee will increase probably prices will little down


----------



## Moy (Jul 23, 2013)

veera_champ said:


> well I am in confusion to buy it now or later
> what is your opinion brother do you think should I buy it now or wait for few days
> hope rupee will increase probably prices will little down



i think u shuld wait, coz couple of months ago price of storm stryker was almost  Rs 11k


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 24, 2013)

Buy NZXT Phantom,best cooling at any price point ,for Rs 7800/8200.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

^ Second that. NZXT phantom or the 400R


----------



## leelaprasad (Jul 24, 2013)

CM Storm Stryker is available @ snapdeal.com for 11,999

Cooler Master Stryker CPU Cabinet - Buy Computer Components @ Best Price | Snapdeal

If you have any coupons you can get it at a lesser price


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a snapdeal flat 300 off coupon that I could share, PM me if you need


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 24, 2013)

Antec P280. CM Storm Trooper. Corsair 800D and 650D. 

Ditch H100i. You are getting Swiftech H320, H220 and CM Seidon 240M in India now.


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 25, 2013)

I really exiting to buy the CM STORM STRYKER but should I buy it in Online ? coz I think its damn heavy product may be I should buy it directly


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 25, 2013)

If you can buy directly, buy directly. If you can't, buy online.


----------



## leelaprasad (Jul 25, 2013)

veera_champ said:


> I really exiting to buy the CM STORM STRYKER but should I buy it in Online ? coz I think its damn heavy product may be I should buy it directly



I have bought my Stryker for snapdeal itself, it was packed in four layers(Thermocol+ Card Board Wrap+ Bubble Wrap+Snapdeal Polythene cover)and the regular CM packaging received in good shape. And shipping is free with snapdeal


----------

